# Raw Celery & Carrots for puppies?



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it ok to feed raw celery and carrot sticks to puppies? Any other ideas?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't. Choking hazzard, I would think. I've given my adults raw carrots, but never celery. They aren't enthused over them, although they love carrots cooked with pot roast! Bully sticks, stuffed Kongs, and raw bones are favored chews. 

Those puppies are ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

If you want to give them carrots, I would chop them up in to bite size pieces. As for the celery, I would do the same but be wary of the stringy bits. (I've read several places to watch out for giving them too much celery with long stringy pieces as it can act like string in the intestines.)


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

What is the purpose, for food/nutrition or for something to chew on? If it's something to chew on, I am a big fan of Nylabones....


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I will give the carrots a try, but stay away from celery. I was reading that with the nylabones, you have to watch them eat it because it gets quite sharp pieces?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

We regularly have to throw nylabones away because they are whittled down to little shanks. lol 

They are easy enough to replace, it is just a personal preference.

When my mom's first greyhound was a teething puppy, she would pop a whole apple in the freezer for a bit and give it to her to gnaw on. This always was done under a watchful eye so that she never got to the point of eating any seeds. Mom would also cut an apple in to slices and freeze them for long lasting gnaw on treats.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

You do have to watch them if they are able to chew off chunks. When he was a puppy, Jager did well with the puppy Nylabones and wasn't able to bite of chunks until he was older, at which time we moved up to a harder Nylabone. He loves those things, and can't bite off pieces to swallow. Others also recommend bully sticks for chewing.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Great, I will try the nylabones for the girls! Thanks a bunch!


----------

